# FS: Brand New Hobie Pro Angler



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

You pick the color. $2100. Won in a tournament and I already have one.

If you are interested plese email me at [email protected]

Here is a pic I got kayaking in the Everglades a few weeks ago so you didnt waste your time looking...


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

thats a steal, congrats on the win


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

That is an AWESOME picture.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Amazing pic!! good deal on the boat.


----------



## Tugboat (Mar 24, 2011)

Outstanding pic!!


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Is it the one you won in the IFA tournament this past weekend in Orange Beach?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Billcollector said:


> Is it the one you won in the IFA tournament this past weekend in Orange Beach?


 
Yes sir.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Really awesome picture....and congrats..


----------



## Lucky Pink Bucket (Jun 24, 2010)

Chris,
Congrats. You coming back up to Destin this spring to catch some Cobia?

Will knight


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Lucky Pink Bucket said:


> Chris,
> Congrats. You coming back up to Destin this spring to catch some Cobia?
> 
> Will knight


Hey Will. Ill be up there for most likely 9 days trying to get a big one on fly!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

I will throw in $30 for any referral that results in the kayak getting sold before 10/25/11.

Another photo for your time...


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I will throw in $30 for any referral that results in the kayak getting sold before 10/25/11.


Will you give me $60? J/K man


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Is there a warranty still or is that gone since it was won? my wife really liked Bbartons I just don't know how we would transport it


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Is there a warranty still or is that gone since it was won? my wife really liked Bbartons I just don't know how we would transport it


It has not been ordered yet. I have a certificate for one. Still waiting for the buyer to choose which color they want. There will be a warranty.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Best action photo of a tarpon I've ever seen. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Pi Lvr83 (Oct 6, 2011)

Congrats on the win. Sent you an email.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome pic Tex - you continue to amaze. 
Good luck on the sale


----------



## Pi Lvr83 (Oct 6, 2011)

I am very interested. I will send you an offer in a seperate email.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

I have received emails and pms with several people interested in buying the kayak. There is no need to make offers or anything like that. The first person to put $2100 in my paypal account will be getting the kayak. I am in Miami but the kayak is fairly certain to be delivered to Sunjammers Watersports in PCB. It will have a warranty and all the standard equipment such as pedals seat paddle and that type stuff. 

Thanks again,

Paypal account is [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Sold.

Pending payment


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

That was quick! You can sell mine from now on!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Did you get paid?


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Did you get paid?


Yeah I got it, well I'm waiting for it to be delivered:thumbup:


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Awasome good deal let me know how you like it I think that's what my next one will be
thanks


----------

